# Επιπρόσθετα > Ενέργεια: Εξοικονόμιση, Άλλες Μορφές Παραγωγής >  >  Προτάσεις ανεμογεννητριας για αρχαριο σαν εμενα!

## xarda

Για να εχω με κάτι να ασχοληθω....

Στην περιοχή μου εχουμε αρκετους ανεμους μερα νυχτα... ( δεν εχω μετρήσει μποφορ! ).Τί κινητήρα θα χρειαστώ για μια ανεμογενητρια η οποία θα φορτιζει μια μπαταρία ( και τι ειδους να ειναι αυτή; ) και θα δίνει ρευμα σε μια λαμπα ( ποσα watt να είναι; )

Σαν αρχάριος που ειμαι τι θα προτείνατε για αρχή ωστε να μπω στο νόημα....

Ακουω επίσης πολλα και διαβαζω για δυναμο αυτοκινητου και κινητηρες πλυντηριων αλλα σκορπια πράγματα...

----------


## makatas

Η καλύτερη ιδέα για αρχή είναι να διαβάσεις κάποιους ολοκληρωμένους οδηγούς από άτομα που έφτιαξαν κάτι τέτοιο από το 0.
ΠΧ αυτό http://www.thekevdog.com/projects/wind_generator/
Αν έχεις ερωτήσεις ρώτα, μπορώ να βοηθήσω μέχρι κάποιο σημείο, εγώ έχω μία έτοιμη από μοτέρ ηλεκτρικού διαδρόμου η οποία όμως δεν αποδίδει καλά λόγω καταπονημένου μοτέρ.

----------


## genesis

> Σαν αρχάριος που ειμαι τι θα προτείνατε για αρχή ωστε να μπω στο νόημα....



Να ψάξεις σε παλαιότερα θέματα όπου υπάρχουν πολλές πληροφορίες για το θέμα που ρωτάς που θα σε βοηθήσουν να κατανοήσεις πολλά.

----------


## xarda

Εχω δει τα θέματα αλλα δεν δινουν συγκεκριμενες πληροφοριες.Πολλες φορες ξεφευγουν αρκετα εκτος του θέματος.

Αυτο που θέλω να μαθω είναι τι μοτερ να χρησιμοποιησω/αγορασω τι μπαταρια ωστε να φορτιζετε και τυχον αλλα κυκλωματαπου ειναι αναγκαια...

----------


## makatas

Διάβασες τον οδηγό; Αν σε ενδιαφέρει όντως μην τεμπελιάσεις στην αρχική έρευνα, ακόμα κι αν βλέπεις κενά ή δεν καταλαβαίνεις και πολλά, άλλες σελίδες ή θέματα εδώ μέσα θα σου λύσουν τις απορίες. Πάρε μια σφαιρική άποψη και αν κολλήσεις ρωτάς.
Πάρε κι άλλο υλικό

http://www.mdpub.com/Wind_Turbine/
http://www.otherpower.com/otherpower_wind_tips.html
Άλλο πράγμα να ρωτάς γενικά κι άλλο να έχεις συγκεκριμένες απορίες.

----------


## xarda

Εστω οτι θέλω να αναψω μια λαμπα 40 watt.Τι κινητήα θα πρεπει να επιλέξω ( ποια στοιχεία πρεπει να δω ωστε να μπορεσει να αναψει την λάμπα; )

----------


## makatas

Φίλε μου αυτό δεν είναι αντιπροσωπευτική ερώτηση για το θέμα της ανεμογεννήτριας.
Ας στα πω γενικά να πάρεις μια γενική ιδέα.
Για να παράγει η ανεμογεννήτρια χρειάζεται μια γεννήτρια ή ένα μοτέρ που να μπορεί να παράγει ενέργεια όταν περιστραφεί.
Τα μοτέρ που δουλεύουν είναι μοτέρ συνεχούς (ηλεκτρικός διάδρομος) και μοτέρ εναλλασσόμενου με μόνιμους μαγνήτες. Μερικοί ίσως προτείνουν δυναμό αυτοκινήτου αλλα αυτό χρειάζεται περιέλιξη ώστε να αποδίδει σε χαμηλότερες στροφές και ενδεχομένως ιμάντες και μειωτήρες ή πως τους λένε (είμαι κι εγώ στο ψάξιμο για δυναμό).
Για να περιστραφεί το όποιο μοτέρ χρειάζεσαι πύργο στήριξης, ουρά περιστροφής+ τρόπο περιστροφής με ρουλεμάν, στρογγυλό δίσκο στον οποίο να καρφωθούν οι λεπίδες και λεπίδες. Όλα φτιάχνονται, π.χ. οι λεπίδες από ξύλο ή σωλήνα PVC, ο πύργος από μεταλλικούς σωλήνες, το ρουλεμάν μπορεί να είναι από τροχό καροτσιού ή από ρόδα ποδηλάτου.

Τώρα έχεις ένα σύστημα που μπορεί να παράγει ενέργεια (πόση ενέργεια΄εξαρτάται από το μοτέρ και τα υπόλοιπα).
Τι θες τώρα:

-Μπαταρίες να φορτίσεις. Αν θες να την βγάλεις φτηνα, μπαταρίες αυτοκινήτου μεταχειρισμένες (δεν αντέχουν σε βαθιές εκφορτίσεις, έχουν μικρή διάρκεια ζωής έτσι κι αλλιώς). Αν θες να δώσεις κάτι παραπάνω μπαταρίες φωτοβολταικών, π.χ. AGM lead acid βαθιας εκφόρτισης.
- Ρυθμιστή φόρτισης. Χρησιμοποιείται και στα φωτοβολταικά, βασική του λειτουργία να παρακολουθεί την τάση εισόδου και την τάση της μπαταρίας και να αναπροσαρμόζει την είσοδο έτσι ώστε να μην υπερφορτιστεί η μπαταρία (δηλαδή κόβει είσοδο αν η μπαταρία γεμίσει) αλλά και να προσαρμόζει τα όποια φορτια (λάμπες κλπ) ώστε να μην αποφορτίσουν την μπαταρία κάτω από μια συγκεκριμένη τάση.
-Φορτία, π.χ. λάμπες, ινβέρτερ που θα σου δώσει χρήσιμο ρεύμα AC αν θες, κ.α.
-Ασφάλειες για προστασία μπαταρίας/φορτίων και γενικότερη σωστή ηλεκτρολογική καλωδίωση
- Ειδικά για ανμεογεννήτρια χρειάζεσαι συστήματα προστασίας από υπερβολικούς ανέμους (π.χ. μηχανικό φρένο) και σύστημα φορτίου για όταν η μπαταρία γεμίσει. Για να το πω απλοϊκά, η μπαταρία είναι το μέσο που διατηρεί την  ανεμογεννήτρια σε λογικές ταχύτητες (λειτουργεί σαν φορτίο της). Αν η μπαταρία γεμίσει, δεν υπάρχει τίποτα να φρενάρει την ανεμογεννήτρια και αυτή μπορεί να πιάσει ταχύτητες που θα σπάσουν τον άξονα, τις ακτίνες και μπορέι να προκαλέσουν ατύχημα. Συνήθως χρησιμοποείται αντιστάτης φορτίου χαμηλής αντίστασης αλλά με ισχύ αρκετή (θα παράγει θερμότητα). Προφανώς θα υπάρχει και σύστημα τροπής της ανεμογεννήτριας στον αντιστάτη όταν η μπαταρία γεμίσει. Μερικοί φορτιστές το κάνουν.

Δεν ξέρω αν μου διαφεύγει κάτι. Επίσης ρισκάρω να τις ακούσω από άλλους συμφορουμίτες για την απλοικότητα των περιγραφών και για πιθανές παραλείψεις, αλλά θέλω να σου δείξω ότι το θέμα δεν είναι απλό. Χρειάζεσαι τυπικές γνώσεις ηλεκτρονικών ή διάθεση να τα ψάξεις όλα. Δεν είναι ένα χόμπι των 3 ημερών. Εγώ ξεκίνησα με το πρώτο λινκ που σου έδωσα και σταδιακά έμαθα κι άλλα.

Παρεμπιπτόντως ακόμα ψάχνομαι για οδηγό μετατροπής δυναμό για δεύτερη κατακόρυφου άξονα ανεμογεννήτρια. Κι έχω κι ένα μοτέρ που δεν έχω ιδέα αν θα μπορούσε να αποδώσει και πως, αλλά θα ζητήσω βοήθεια σε άλλο θέμα για αυτό.

20092012479.jpg

----------


## xarda

αρκετα καλο το ποστ σου! Ξερεις ποιο ειναι το προβλημα μου;Οτι για να καταλαβω τα σχετικα με τα watt και τ volt που παραγει η ανεμογεννητρια θα πρεπει να διαβασω ολη τη wikipedia για να βγει ακρη!Μηπως εχεις καποιο λινκ που περιγραφει συνοπτικα τα βασικα τουλαχιστον σχετικα με τον ηλεκτρισμο του μοτερ η καποιο διαγραμμα σχετικα με το πως πρεπει να συνδεθουν ολα τα παραπανω που περιγραφεις μεταξύ τους;

σιγα σιγα κατι πιστευω οτι θα κανω  :Smile:

----------


## makatas

Τα λινκς που σου έδωσα τα αναλύουν όλα σε βήματα. Αν το πρώτο σου άφησε απορίες, δες το δεύτερο και το τρίτο.
Για να σου πω τα σχετικά με το μοτέρ, μπορώ μόνο να αναλύσω το μοτέρ που έχω (δεν ξέρω πολλά για αυτό και ψάχνομαι ακόμα).
Το μοτέρ είναι από ηλεκτρικό διάδρομο. Το συγκεκριμένο παράγει 230 V *DC* στις 4650 στροφές. Το DC σε έντονη γραφή, έχει σημασία. Αν το περιστρέψεις δηλαδή στις 4650 θα δώσει περί τα 230 VDC. (Αυτό όμως δεν ισχύει για όλα τα μοτέρ που ταιριάζουν σε ανεμογεννήτρια)
Φυσικά ο άνεμος δεν το γυρνά τόσο γρήγορα αλλά και πάλι δίνει πάνω από 14 που θέλουν οι μπαταρίες για να φορτίσουν.
Πέρα της τάσης όμως, υπάρχει και η ένταση του ρεύματος.
Η ισχύς είναι το γινόμενο της τάσης επί την ένταση. Η ένταση δείχνει, απλοικά, με τι ρυθμό φορτίζεις την μπαταρία. Το μοτέρ μου λόγω ηλικίας δεν δίνει πάνω από 2Α με τίποτα ούτε σε τυφώνα, άρα έχω μια απόδοση 2Α*14V= 28W και μόνο όταν φυσάει. Τόσο χαμηλά!

Για άλλα μοτέρ δεν ξέρω να σου πω. Κάποια, με πολλή δουλειά θα αποδίδουν φοβερά. Σε γενικές γραμμές όμως, αν το κάνεις κάντο κυρίως για την εμπειρία. Δεν συγκρίνεται μια ανεμογεννήτρια σε παραγωγή με ένα φωτοβολταικό.

Πρέπει όπως καταλαβαίνεις να το ψάξεις λίγο. Νομίζω κάπου στο φόρουμ υπάρχουν χρήσιμα λινκς με pdf για να μάθεις τα βασικά.

----------


## xarda

θα ηθελα ενα σχολιασμο σχετικά με αυτο:


Με τον παρακατω τροπο βλεπουμε αν το μοτερ μας ειναι καταλληλο για ανεμογεννητρια




> Διαιρούμε τον αριθμό των στροφών του (RPM) στην ονομαστική του ισχύ, με την ονομαστική του τάση. Το πηλίκο που προκύπτει θα πρέπει να είναι περίπου 20. Παράδειγμα: Έστω ότι έχουμε ένα μοτέρ συνεχούς ρεύματος (DC) με ονομαστική ισχύ 1.500W και τάση 110V στις 2.200 στροφές το λεπτό. Διαιρούμε 2.200 δια 110, οπότε το πηλίκο είναι 20 και το μοτέρ είναι κατάλληλο για ανεμογεννήτρια.



και το link


Ψαχνωντας βρηκα διαφορα μοτερ απο σκουτεράκια οπως αυτα

Το ερωτημα μου είναι αν υποθεσουμε πως επιλέγουμε το μοτερ με χαρακτηριστικά:

*1) 48V 
2) 1000W
3) Motor speed: 3000RPM

*συμφωνα με το παραπάνω θα εχουμε: 3000 / 48 = 62.5 !!!! αποτελεσμα που απεχει υπερβολικα απο το πηλικο = 20 που υποτιθεται πως ειναι ιδανικο για ανεμογεννητρια.

Το συμπερασμα λοιπον ειναι πως το μοτερ ειναι ακαταλληλο;;;;

----------


## xarda

χμχμχμχμχμχμχμχμχμχ

μετα απο ερευνα διαπιστωσα πως μια καλη αποδοση απο ενα μοτερ ειναι 1Volt ανα 25 RPM...

Απ'οσα ειδα επισης τα καλυτερα μοτερ για τη δουλεια αυτη ειναι της ametek ομως δεν βλεπω να πωλουνται μεσω τυ διαδικτιου...

Τι αλλο ( μαρκα κτλ ) μπορει να κανει την δουλεια;Εχετε εμπειρια πανω στο θεμα;

----------


## καπιστρι

> χμχμχμχμχμχμχμχμχμχ
> 
> μετα απο ερευνα διαπιστωσα πως μια καλη αποδοση απο ενα μοτερ ειναι 1Volt ανα 25 RPM...



Καλλιτερη αποδοση ειναι 1 βολτ ανα 20 στροφες, 'η ακομα πιο καλη, ανα 15 στροφες. Ομως που να βρεις τετοια μοτερ;
Κοιτα. ΟΛΑ τα μοτερ,  AC,μονοφασικα-τριφασικα, DC, δυναμο ποδηλατου, μοτερακι απο παιδικο παιχνιδι,δραπανοκατσαβιδα 220, δραπανοκατσαβιδα μπαταριας, ΟΛΑ γενικως που οταν τους δωσεις ρευμα περιστρεφοντε, ΟΛΑ, οταν τα περιστρεψεις, θα σου δωσουν ρευμα, εκτος ισως απο καποια ειδικων εφαρμογων (σε αυτα περιλαμβανοντε και τα μοτερ πλυντηριου).
Μερικα  θελουν καποιας μορφης διεγερση,οπως εξωτερικη τροφοδοσια, 'η πυκνωτες, ενω καποια θελουν απλα, να τα περιστρεψεις.
Δωσε τους αρκετες στροφες, -συνηθως πανω απο 3000-, και θα σου δωσουν ρευμα.
Ποσο; Α εδω ειναι αλλονου παπα ευαγγελιο.Γενικος κανονας: Οσο μεγαλλιτερο μεγεθος, τοσο μεγαλλιτερη η παραγωμενη ισχυς. 
Το ιδιο ισχυει, και για την ταχυτητα περιστροφης.
Ομως στην ανεμογεννητρια για δοκιμες 'η για μικρες εφαρμογες -οπως η δικη σου-,δεν εχωμε, και δεν συμφερει, η πολυτελεια των πολλων στροφων.
Αρκουμαστε στις 300 με 500 το πολυ.Ετσι υποχρεωτικα, καταληγουμε σε μοτερ με μονημους μαγνητες.
Τετοια ειναι απο μαγνητοφωνο,(πρεπει να αφαιρεσεις το εσωτερικο κυκλωμα σταθεροποιησης στροφων),απο παιχνιδι,ολα τα μοτερ που χρησιμοποιουντε σε τηλακατευθηνομενα,ψυγειο αυτοκινητου, υαλοκαθαριστηρες, και ενα σωρο αλλα, που δεν μουρχοντε τωρα στο μυαλο.
Μην νομισεις ομως οτι με αυτα τα μοτερ γλητωνουμε τις πολλες στροφες. Ολα θελουν πανω απο 3000, ισως 4000-6000. Αρα τζιφος και απο εκει.
Ετσι καταφευγουμε σε ιδιοκατασκευες, -θα βρεις τονους απο αυτες στο διαδυκτιο, πχ. otherpower.com-αλλα θελει εργαλεια, τορνο...κλπ, και κυριως χρονο και μερακι. πολυ μερακι, και εξοδα.
Απο προσωπικη πειρα, σου λεω οτι δεν αξιζει τον κοπο και τα εξοδα, εκτος αν εχεις σκοπο να συνεχισεις και να ασχοληθεις σοβαρα με ανεμογεννητριες.
Δηλαδη ολα ειναι ματαια και να μην ασχοληθεις καθολου;;;;;;
ΟΧΙ δεν υποστηριζω κατι τετοιο.Και τα χρηματα, και ο κοπος που ξοδεψα, πληρωθηκαν με το παραπανω, σε πειρα και γνωσεις.
Κατεληξα σε ενα σερβοκινητηρα που βρηκα στην ανακυκλωση, με 2500 δραχμες τοτε,ξυλινη φτερωτη με διαμετρο 1,20 μετρα και δουλευει μεχρι σημερα.Εχω αλλαξει μονο ενα ρουλμαν.Παραγει γυρω στα 25Α μεγιστο ρευμα.
Δοκιμασα να βρω αλλον εναν σερβοκινητηρα,και τελικα μετα απο πολυ ψαξιμο, βρηκα στην Ελληνικη αγορα καινουργιο, αλλα η τιμη ηταν 3000 ευρω
Τελευταια επεσα πανω σε αυτο
http://ebikekit.blogspot.gr/
Το θεωρω ιδανικο για ανεμογεννητρια.Ειδικα το μεγαλο μοντελο -48βολτ, 1000 βατ-.
Κοβεις με τροχο τις ακτινες, και εισαι ετοιμος.
Δεν τοχω δοκιμασει. Μακαρι να μου περισσευαν τα 400ευρω, γιατι πιστευω συμφωνα με οτι εχω δοκιμασει μεχρι τωρα, οτι με μια φτερωτη 2 μετρα διαμετρο θα δωσει ανετα τα 40Α
Καλες δοκιμες.Κραταμας ενημερους. Θα βοηθειθουμε ολοι.

----------


## xarda

ωραια!νομιζω πως εκανα βηματα...

Το μεγαλυτερο προβλημα απ'οσα βλεπω ειναι το να βρεις το καταλληλο μοτερ.Ειτε θα πρεπει να το ακριβοπληρώσεις είτε να μην το βρεις καθολου...

Αναρωτιεμαι ομως αντι για ενα μοτερ αν θα μπορουσαμε να χρησιμοποιησουμε 4-5 μικρότερα μοτερακια με σαφως μικροτερες αποδοσεις τα οποία με τις κατλληλες συνδεσεις να κάνουν στο συνολο τους την δουλειά που κάνει το ενα και δυσευρετο μοτερ....Είναι ας πουμε μια αναγκαστικη λυση ομως εχετε καποιο υπ'όψην σας που μπορω να το βρω και στο μαγαζι της γειτονιας που λεει  ο λογος;

----------


## makatas

Έχω ψαχτεί και με μικρα μοτέρ, τζίφος. Από εκτυπωτή αν βρεις κανένα βηματικό κάτι γίνεται ίσως αλλά και πάλι μιλάμε μόνο για εμπειρία και γνώσεις και όχι για πραγματική απόδοση. Άλλωστε με ένα μοτέρ τόσο δα τι ακτίνες να του βάλεις, δεν θα γίνεται σοβαρή δουλειά λόγω μικρού μεγέθους. Αν θες να κάνεις κάτι μικρής κλίμακας για φόρτιση μπαταριών 1.5V εντάξει, εφικτό. Αξίζει όμως τον κόπο;

----------


## xarda

Βλεπω κατι λινκ οπως αυτο και αυτο πως φτιαχνουν μονοι τους τα μοτερ.Ειναι ευκολο / δυσκολο / υπερβολικα δυσκολο να το φτιαξεις μονος σου και να πετύχει;
Νομιζω πως αξιζει να παιδευτείς αν το αποτελεσμα σε ανταμείψει!Το εχει προσπαθησει κανεις;

----------


## makatas

Πολύ θα με ενδιέφερε να μάθω κι εγώ. Είμαι σχεδόν σίγουρος ότι αξίζει.
Υπάρχουν αρκετοί εδώ μέσα που φτιάχνουν, αλλά μου έρχεται μόνο ο Κυριακίδης.
Δες κι αυτό το θέμα

----------


## καπιστρι

> Βλεπω κατι λινκ οπως αυτο και αυτο πως φτιαχνουν μονοι τους τα μοτερ.Ειναι ευκολο / δυσκολο / υπερβολικα δυσκολο να το φτιαξεις μονος σου και να πετύχει;
> Νομιζω πως αξιζει να παιδευτείς αν το αποτελεσμα σε ανταμείψει!Το εχει προσπαθησει κανεις;



Ναι το εχω προσπαθησει. Νομιζω πως ολοι οσοι εχουμε ασχοληθει με ανεμογεννητριες, εχουμε κατασκευασει 2-3 απ, αυτα.
Αν ειναι δυσκολη κατασκευη; 
Οχι ιδιαιτερα ειδικα αν εχεις προσβαση σε τορνο, και γνωριζεις-εχεις τροχο και ηλεκτροκοληση.
Η μεγαλλιτερη δυσκολια που ειχα, ηταν στην ανευρεση των καταλληλων μεταλλικων δισκων και η κατεργασια τους, για να τοποθετησω τους μαγνητες.
Αν θα πετυχει;
ΜΜΜ....... Εξαρταται τι θεωρεις επιτυχια. Ρευμα θα βγαλει αν δεν εχεις κανει καποιο βραχυκυκλωμα. Ομως οχι τοσο οσο θα ηθελες.
Μπαταριες θα φορτισεις, οχι ομως με οσα αμπερ θα ηθελες. Αυτο ειναι επιτυχια. Ομως μονο μεχρι τον πρωτο πραγματικα δυνατο αερα-μπουρινι.
Πιθανοι λογοι αποτυχιας της κατασκευης:
 1. με τον δυνατο αερα, θα αυξηθει η ενταση του ρευματος, και θα ζεσταθουν τα πηνεια. Αυτο θα μαλακωσει καπως την κολλα που τα συγκρατει, και θα αρχισουν να παλοντε(φαινομενο κινητηρα), μεχρι να βγουν εξω απο την θεση τους, και να τα αρπαξει ενας μαγνητης, καταστρεφοντας την γεννητρια.
 2.Τα σπιτικα φτιαγμενα ρουλεμαν-αξωνοι, και γενικα το συστημα στηριξης, δεν μπορουν να φτιαχτουν  αρκετα δυνατα, ωστε να αντεχουν στις γυροσκοπικες δυναμεις που αναπτυσοντε.Οι δισκοι με τους μαγνητες πλησιαζουν και απομακρυνοντε απο τη βαση των πηνειων, μεχρι που καποτε, θα πλησιασουν αρκετα κοντα, για να αρπαξει,'η να κτηπισει και να κοψει καποια σπειρα του πηνειου.
Αυτο ειναι αποτυχια της κατασκευης. Διαλεγεις, και περνεις.

----------


## ΣΤΕΛΙΟΣ Ε

> 1. με τον δυνατο αερα, θα αυξηθει η ενταση του ρευματος, και θα ζεσταθουν τα πηνεια. Αυτο θα μαλακωσει καπως την κολλα που τα συγκρατει, και θα αρχισουν να παλοντε(φαινομενο κινητηρα), μεχρι να βγουν εξω απο την θεση τους, και να τα αρπαξει ενας μαγνητης, καταστρεφοντας την γεννητρια.



   Καλησπέρα,

παρακολουθούσα την συζήτηση εδώ. Βλέπω ότι οι περισσότεροι έχουν κατασκευάσει δοκιμασμένες "συνταγές" δεκαετιών για παραγωγή ρεύματος με την αιολική ενέργεια. Τα περισσότερα σχόλια που διαβάζω είναι ότι είναι δύσκολο να φέρει ένα "επιθυμητό" αποτέλεσμα, βάσει των υλικών αναγκών (φόρτιση μπαταριών κλπ). 

Σκέφτομαι λοιπόν αφού η δοκιμασμένη συνταγή είναι σταθερά πηνία και περιστροφή των μόνιμων μαγνητών, γιατί δεν δοκιμάζουμε το αντίθετο; Περιστροφή των πηνίων και σταθεροί οι μόνιμοι μαγνήτες. Ένα παράδειγμα:

----------


## καπιστρι

> Σκέφτομαι λοιπόν αφού η δοκιμασμένη συνταγή είναι σταθερά πηνία και περιστροφή των μόνιμων μαγνητών, γιατί δεν δοκιμάζουμε το αντίθετο; Περιστροφή των πηνίων και σταθεροί οι μόνιμοι μαγνήτες. Ένα παράδειγμα:



Δεν κερδιζεις τιποτα σε σχεση με την διαταξη των σταθερων πηνειων.Οι στροφες που απαιτουντε, εξακολουθουν να ειναι απελπιστικα υψηλες. Απο 1500 και πανω.Θ'αλεγα 2 με 3 χιλιαδες.Ισα -ισα που επιβαρυνεις την κατασκευη γιατι θα πρεπει να χρησιμοποιησεις δακτυλιδια για να παρεις το ρευμα, ψηκτροθηκες, και καρβουνακια, διαταξη που εκτος του οτι εισαγει αντισταση  στη μεταφορα του ρευματος, δεν φημιζεται για την καλλιτερη συμπεριφορα σε εξωτερικες συνθηκες.
Επιπλεον ειναι δυσκολη κατασκευαστικα, μια και θαπρεπε να χρησιμοποιησεις πυρηνα με λαμακια για τα πηνεια, κατι που ειναι σχεδον αδυνατο για ερασιτεχνικη κατασκευη.
Στις κατασκευες οπως του otherpower.com, τα πηνεια ειναι χωρις πυρηνα.Αρα ευκολα κατασκευαστικα.Τωρα γιατι εγω ειχα προβλημα με το λειωσιμο της κολλας και την μετακινηση των πηνειων, δεν γνωριζω. Στην γειτωνια μου, (δηλ 10 χιλιομετρα μακρια) ειναι ενας τυπος, (στην πραγματικοτητα εχουν συνεργαστει 3 ατομα) που εχουν στησει μια τετοιου τυπου γεννητρια, κατασκευασμενη εξ ολοκληρου απ'αυτους. Εχουν περασει γυρω στα 5-6 χρονια απο τοτε, και οποτε περνω βλεπω την ανεμογεννητρια να περιστρεφεται κανονικα, ενω στο ιδιο διαστημα, μια εργοστασιακη σε αλλη παραδιπλα τοποθεσια, διαλυθηκε στον πρωτο ,'η δευτερο χρονο λειτουργιας της.
Επισκευτηκα 3 φορες την τοποθεσια της πρωτης γεννητριας, (Τα παιδια εχουν ακριβως διπλα το εργαστηριο τους), για να ανταλλαξουμε αποψεις και ιδεες, αλλα δεν μπορεσα να τους πετυχω εκει. Θα προσπαθησω να τους βρω, και αν τα καταφερω, θα μεταφερω εδω την εμπειρια τους σχετικα με τα υλικα και τον τροπο κατασκευης.
Επιμενω παντως οτι η καλλιτερη λυση ειναι η χρηση καποιου εργοστασιακου μοτερ με μονημους μαγνητες, οσο πιο αργοστροφο, τοσο καλλιτερα.
Στο #13 ο xardas ριχνει την ιδεα για χρηση πολλων μοτερ συγχρονως σε συνδεση σειρας για αυξηση της τασης, και παραλληλα για αυξηση της παραγομενης εντασης.Αγορασα 8 μοτερ 24 βολτ 280βαττ απο ηλεκτρικα ποδηλατα, ακριβως για αυτο τον σκοπο.Το ενα που δοκιμασα, σε ανεμογ/τρια, μου εδωσε μεχρι 4 βολτ. σκευτικα λοιπον, οτι τεσσερις ανεμογεννητριες σε σειρα, θα μουδειναν τα απαραιτητα 16 βολτ για φοτριση μπαταριας. Εμεινα στα σχεδια. Τα μοτερ περιμενουν σε ενα χαρτοκουτο, ετσι δεν εχω σχετικη εμπειρια.

----------


## ΣΤΕΛΙΟΣ Ε

> *Δεν κερδιζεις τιποτα σε σχεση με την διαταξη των σταθερων πηνειων.*_Οι στροφες που απαιτουντε, εξακολουθουν να ειναι απελπιστικα υψηλες. Απο 1500 και πανω.Θ'αλεγα 2 με 3 χιλιαδες.Ισα -ισα που επιβαρυνεις την κατασκευη γιατι θα πρεπει να χρησιμοποιησεις δακτυλιδια για να παρεις το ρευμα, ψηκτροθηκες, και καρβουνακια, διαταξη που εκτος του οτι εισαγει αντισταση  στη μεταφορα του ρευματος, δεν φημιζεται για την καλλιτερη συμπεριφορα σε εξωτερικες συνθηκες.
> Επιπλεον ειναι δυσκολη κατασκευαστικα, μια και θαπρεπε να χρησιμοποιησεις πυρηνα με λαμακια για τα πηνεια, κατι που ειναι σχεδον αδυνατο για ερασιτεχνικη κατασκευη._




*Το έχεις δοκιμάσει στην πράξη, να στήσεις μια τέτοιου είδους "γεννήτρια" ;* Απλή ερώτηση κάνω μονάχα. 
Dons_G-Field_Converter_design.jpg

----------


## καπιστρι

> *Το έχεις δοκιμάσει στην πράξη, να στήσεις μια τέτοιου είδους "γεννήτρια" ;* Απλή ερώτηση κάνω μονάχα. 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 38770



Oχι δεν εχω δοκιμασει, και ουτε προκειται...
1. Δεν υπαρχει τροπος ερασιτεχνης, να κατασκευασει το<<iron armature and core off coils>> με τροπο ωστε 
    α) να μην εχει δυνορευματα.
    β) να συγκρατησει στη θεση τους τα πηνεια ωστε να μην φυγουν εξω απο τον πυρηνα με την φυγοκεντρο
    γ)αξιοπιστη κολλημα 'η με αλλο τροπο στερεωση -συνδεση μεταξη αξονα περιστροφης και <<iron armature...>
2.οπως ειναι τοποθετημενοι οι μαγνητες, η κυματομορφη εξοδου εχει 2 θετικες κυματομορφες, ακολουθουμενη απο 2 αρνητικες.
   Η διαταξη αυτη δεν ενισχυει την ταση, παρα την ενταση. Στην ανεμογεννητρια ομως, κοιταμε πρωτα να φτασουμε στα 15-16 βολτ, στις χαμηλοτερες στροφες.
3.Θελει 3000 στροφες. σε ανεμογεννητρια , δεν θα βγαλει πανω απο 3-5 βολτ.
4.Αν τουλαχιστον η διαταξη των μαγνητων ηταν εν'αλλαξ' S-N-S-N και οχι οπως ειναι τωρα S-S-N-N, τοτε θα αρκουσαν οι 1500 στοφες για να δωσει ιδια ταση,
  φυσικα με μικροτερη ενταση.
5.Αν ειχε (αρκετο χωρο εχει)12 μαγνητες με εναλλαξ πολικοτητα, τοτε ΝΑΙ .Θα μπορουσε να χρησιμοποιηθει σε ανεμογεννητρια, εφ' οσον ελυνες τα κατασκευαστικα προβληματα του ροτορα, βεβαια μονο στα πλαισια πειραματισμων. Οχι για σοβαρη παραγωγη, για φορτιση.
6.Ολοι οι μαγνητες πρεπει να ενωθουν μεταξυ τους στην πισω πλευρα, με μπαρες 'η λαμακια μαλακου σιδηρου, με αρκετο παχος, ωστε να μεταφερουν τις γραμμες του μαγνητικου πεδιου, ανετα.
7.Αυτο το μαυρο μπλοκ πανω στο οποιο εχει τοποθετησει τους μαγνητες,ετσι οπως το βλεπω, βραχυκυκλωνει το μαγνητικο πεδιο, και η παραγωγη ειναι 0.
  Ελπιζω αυτο που λεει <<at the top and the bottom>>, να εννοει στον βορειο και στον νοτιο μαγνητικο πολο, και να ειναι λαθος στο σχεδιο, μονο.

Ζητησες να σου απαντησω <<σε μια απλη ερωτηση>>. Η απαντηση δεν μπορει να ειναι μονολεκτικη <<ΟΧΙ>> .
Θελω να εξηγησω τους λογους που δεν θα κατασκευαζα μια τετοιου σχεδιασμου γεννητρια.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Για να αυξήσεις στροφές στην κατασκευή σου , χρειάζεται και η κόντρα κίνηση με δυο πτερύγια , αλλά το φαντάζομαι να είναι με δακτυλίδια δυστυχώς
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z8E9D...eature=related

Όσο για κάποιον παραπάνω που ανέφερε ότι έκανε τον στάτη τύπου Vawt και ότι ξεκόλλησαν τα σύρματα από τις κόλλες που έβαλε και βρήκαν με τους μαγνήτες .... θα ήθελα να προσθέσω ότι αυτοί που τα φτιάχνουν πιο επαγγελματικά βάζουν και ένα είδος "πανί" μπρος και πίσω , όπως ακριβώς γίνεται με τις κατασκευές σε πολυαστέρες (πχ. στις κατασκευές θαλάσσιων σκαφών).

Και σε δήλωση κάποιου συμφορουμίτη ότι εγώ έχω φτιάξει τέτοιο σύστημα Vawt ... ναι έτσι είναι , αλλά όχι ακριβώς (το έκανε αδερφός μου με την καθοδήγηση μου) . Αλλά πιστέψτε με αυτά τα συστήματα δεν αξίζουν 
Και αυτό εξηγώ τις δικές μου απόψεις γιατί...
Τα συστήματα Vawt από όσα έχω δει και διαβάσει ότι π.χ. επειδή δεν έχουν μεταλλικό πυρήνα δεν παρουσιάζουν δυνορεύματα και γίνεται η κίνηση ανεμπόδιστα κτλ κτλ και βάζουν και διπλούς δίσκους με διπλούς απέναντι μαγνήτες για ακόμη καλύτερη απόδοση κτλ κτλ 
Όταν είδα τον αδερφό μου να δίνει 200 ευρώ για 12 μαγνήτες "βαρβάτους" (συνολικής ελκτικής ικανότητας περίπου στα 300 κιλά ) ...και με αυτήν την κατασκευή να μου καταφέρνει να μου ανάψει με τα βίας μια απλή λάμπα (που λέει ο λόγος) ..

Και εγώ με επίσης 12 μαγνήτες (συνολικής ελκτικής ικανότητας ...μην ξεχνάμε και κόστους) 80 κιλών .... (πάνω σε μοτέρ με μεταλλικό πυρήνα μαζί με τα δυνορεύματα και δεν συμμαζεύεται) .... καταφέρνω να ανάψω πολλαπλάσιες λάμπες από του αδερφού μου .... νομίζω ότι δεν χρειάζονται παρεταίρω σχόλια .
Όσο για τα "άθλια" δυνορεύματα όπως "μεταφράζονται" από κάποιους .... που είναι το πρόβλημα? ..... ίσα ίσα αυτά τα "άθλια" δυνορεύματα καλό κάνουν περισσότερο παρά κακό όταν αυτά ενισχύουν κατά κάποιον τρόπο την απόδοση .... σε συνδυασμό με τον μεταλλικό πυρήνα του. και τα "άθλια δυνορεύματα" ... τα διορθώνουμε με τα αντίστοιχα κατάλληλα πτερύγια και δεν πα να κοντράρουν όσο θέλουν .

----------


## genesis

Τα δινορεύματα που αναπτύσσονται στον πυρήνα είναι πάντα πρόβλημα αφού είναι απώλειες.
Ο "ιδανικός" πυρήνας είναι "καλός αγωγός" του μαγνητικού πεδίου και μόνο.
Τα δινορεύματα αναπτύσσονται "παρασιτικά" "κλέβοντας" από την ένταση του μαγνητικού πεδίου και δημιουργώντας "δίνες ρεύματος" μέσα στον πυρήνα που δεν χρησιμεύουν σε τίποτα. Απλά παράγουν θερμότητα. 

Ο πυρήνας βοηθάει στην μείωση του όγκου του πηνίου αφού μπορούμε να έχουμε μεγάλη αυτεπαγωγή με σχετικά λίγες σπείρες.

Υπάρχουν ανεμογεννήτριες με πηνία "αέρος" (χωρίς σιδηροπυρήνα) και με κλασσικούς μαγνήτες όπως αυτή, οι οποίες έχουν τρομερή απόδοση και πολύ ήσυχη λειτουργία χωρίς κραδασμούς.

Το μυστικό στις μικρές ανεμογεννήτριες είναι το καλό "ταίριασμα" των ηλεκτρικών και μηχανολογικών χαρακτηριστικών του alternator με τα μηχανολογικά και αεροδυναμικά χαρακτηριστικά της φτερωτής.....καθόλου εύκολο....χρειάζεται γνώσεις όλων των παραπάνω και πολλές δοκιμές για το βέλτιστο αποτέλεσμα που όμως θα είναι πάντα ένας συμβιβασμός.
Απλά επιλέγει ο σχεδιαστής σε ποια χαρακτηριστικά της κατασκευής θα δώσει μεγαλύτερη βαρύτητα.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Φίλε Xarda σου αφιερώνω τα παρακάτω βίντεο .... για τα παρακάτω που έγραψες ...




> *Σαν αρχάριος που ειμαι τι θα προτείνατε για αρχή ωστε να μπω στο νόημα....
> **Ακουω επίσης πολλα και διαβαζω για δυναμο αυτοκινητου και κινητηρες πλυντηριων αλλα σκορπια πράγματα... και να ανάβω μια λάμπα*



Αν θέλεις να μπεις στο νόημα .... και τα (βαριά και μεγάλα πράγματα)  με κινητήρες δυναμό κτλ σου φαίνονται δύσκολα και απλησίαστα  . Ασχολήσου με κάτι τέτοια .... και εύχομαι αυτά που θα δεις , να τα βελτιώσεις προς το καλύτερο αν έχεις υπομονή χρόνο και θέληση.

http://tinypic.com/player.php?v=2n1rz9k&s=6

http://tinypic.com/player.php?v=2vb9zkg&s=6

http://tinypic.com/player.php?v=25tubo5&s=6

http://tinypic.com/player.php?v=34j6r8g&s=6

http://tinypic.com/player.php?v=20f6ic1&s=6

----------


## makatas

Καλησπέρα φίλοι μου και συγνώμη που αναγεννώ ένα παλιό θέμα αλλά είναι σχετικό με την ερώτηση που έχω να κάνω.
Έπεσε στα χέρια μου (για την ακρίβεια στου πατέρα μου, εγώ θα το δω σε κάνα μήνα) ένα δυναμό αυτοκινήτου.
Γνωρίζω πολύ καλά ότι τα δυναμό δεν είναι καλές επιλογές για ανεμογεννήτρια, αλλά έχοντας ήδη μια μικρή και ουσιαστικά άχρηστη από μοτέρ συνεχούς, ήθελα να δω ποιες είναι οι δυνατότητες του.
Καταρχήν χρειάζεται μετατροπή ώστε να παράγει χαμηλότερα τα βολτ και ενδεχομένως αφαίρεση του regulator.
Η ερώτηση μου είναι, και για να μην μου πιάσουν τον "πισινό":
Όταν το πάω για περιέλιξη, τι αναμένεται να του κάνει (όσο πιο αναλυτικά γίνεται), πως ακριβώς να το ζητήσω, και πόσο μπορεί να μου κοστίσει; Επίσης, έχετε κάποιον να προτείνετε;
Τέλος, υπάρχουν άλλες συμβουλές που ίσως έχετε για μένα;

Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Αποφάσισε με τι διαμέτρου σύρμα θέλεις να το κάνεις π.χ. το εργοστασιακό έχει 1,20? ... και θέλεις (πειραματικά να κατέβεις) στα 0.80 σύρμα? 
Τότε τύλιξε ένα κανάλι με 0,80 σύρμα μέχρι να γεμίσει πλήρως , και σημείωσε πόσες σπείρες χώρεσε και στην συνέχεια κάνε τα παρακάτω 

ΣΗΜΕΙΩΣΗ δεν είμαι ειδικός στις περιελίξεις και ίσως ο τρόπος που λέω να είναι και λάθος .... αν έχει κάποιος να προτείνει κάτι καλοδεχούμενος.
Στο παρακάτω βίντεο δείχνει πως και με ποιά σειρά τοποθετείς τα σύρματα . εγώ τουλάχιστον το κατάλαβα και είναι από αστείο έως γελοίο.. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TwYUVbg5Jmc

----------


## makatas

> Αποφάσισε με τι διαμέτρου σύρμα θέλεις να το κάνεις π.χ. το εργοστασιακό έχει 1,20? ... και θέλεις (πειραματικά να κατέβεις) στα 0.80 σύρμα? 
> Τότε τύλιξε ένα κανάλι με 0,80 σύρμα μέχρι να γεμίσει πλήρως , και σημείωσε πόσες σπείρες χώρεσε και στην συνέχεια κάνε τα παρακάτω 
> 
> ΣΗΜΕΙΩΣΗ δεν είμαι ειδικός στις περιελίξεις και ίσως ο τρόπος που λέω να είναι και λάθος .... αν έχει κάποιος να προτείνει κάτι καλοδεχούμενος.
> Στο παρακάτω βίντεο δείχνει πως και με ποιά σειρά τοποθετείς τα σύρματα . εγώ τουλάχιστον το κατάλαβα και είναι από αστείο έως γελοίο.. 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TwYUVbg5Jmc



Εγώ δεν έχω ιδέα από αυτά και δεν θα ήθελα να ρισκάρω. Το θέμα είναι (αυτό που δεν έχω καταλάβει) όταν αντικαθιστούμε το σύρμα με λεπτότερο, τι ακριβώς συμβαίνει; Χωράνε πλέον πιο πολλές σπείρες, άρα αποδίδει από πιο χαμηλά;
Και πέραν αυτού, οι άλλες μικροεπεμβάσεις (regulator/exciter) κλπ γινονται από τον ίδιο μάστορα;

Το βίντεο φαίνεται ωραίο θα το δω προσεκτικά

----------


## makatas

Επανέρχομαι με ακόμα μία ερωτηση.
Γνωρίζοντας ότι το θέμα των δυναμό είναι οι υψηλές στροφές (και το δύσκολο ξεκίνημα αν περιελιχτεί για χαμηλές) θεωρείτε αδύνατο να προσαρμοστεί σε ανεμογεννήτρια κατακόρυφου άξονα;
Επίσης αν είναι δυνατόν κάποιος να βοηθήσει αν ο μάστορας της περιέλιξης μπορεί να αναλάβει εξ' ολοκλήρου τη μετατροπή (περιέλιξη, επίλυση των θεμάτων με exciter, αφαίρεση regulator) και με τι κόστος;

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> όταν αντικαθιστούμε το σύρμα με λεπτότερο, τι ακριβώς συμβαίνει; Χωράνε πλέον πιο πολλές σπείρες, άρα αποδίδει από πιο χαμηλά;



Ναι και Όχι !! η απόδοση θα είναι η ίδια (με την σωστή έννοια εννοώ "απόδοση") .... και όχι μόνο επειδή θα έχει και παραπάνω σπείρες ... αλλά λόγω του ότι θα έχει λεπτότερο σύρμα ... που σημαίνει αύξηση της τάσης , ... όχι όμως στην ένταση (αμπέρ) που εδώ (για το λεπτότερο σύρμα ) .. συμβαίνει το αντίθετο.

Πρέπει να καταλάβουμε ότι σε ένα μοτέρ όπως και άλλες εφαρμογές υπάρχουν 2 ξεχωριστά πράγματα .... άλλο η τάση και άλλο η ένταση

Για να δώσω ένα παράδειγμα ¨...
Έχουμε ας πούμε 2 ολόιδια μοτέρ ... στο (Α μοτέρ έχει σύρμα π.χ. 1 mm διάμετρο) ... στο δε (Β μοτέρ έχει σύρμα π.χ. 0,5 mm διάμετρο).

Στο (Α μοτέρ αν το γυρίσεις με 1000 στροφές π.χ.)  ... θα πάρεις π.χ. 30 βολτ τάση και 10 αμπέρ ... επομένως W=UxI = 30x10 = 300 W 
Στο (Β μοτέρ αν το γυρίσεις με 1000 στροφές π.χ.)  ... θα πάρεις π.χ. 60 βολτ τάση και 5 αμπέρ ... επομένως W=UxI = 60x5= 300 W 

Άρα η (ως προς την λέξη "απόδοση" θα είναι η ίδια )

Γιατί όμως κάνουμε την μετατροπή? με λεπτότερο σύρμα? ...
Γιατί απλά κανείς δεν μπορεί να έχει με άνεση 1000 στροφές (όσον αφορά για ανεμογεννήτρια) .... και ο συγκεκριμένος Ρυθμιστής φόρτισης που μελλοντικά θα βάλουμε επάνω για να αρχίσει να φορτίζει έχει κάποιες προδιαγραφές και μας λέει ο ρυθμιστής φόρτισης (φίλε εγώ για να σου φορτώσω την μπαταρία σου θέλω απαραίτητα να μου δώσεις πάνω από 14 βολτ τουλάχιστον) 

Στο Α μοτέρ με χαμηλό άνεμο και π.χ. 333 στροφές ... θα πάρεις 10 βόλτ και 3,3 αμπέρ = Αλλά παραβιάζεται η "συμφωνία" του ρυθμιστή φόρτισης που θέλει πάνω από 14 βολτ.

Στο Β μοτέρ με χαμηλό άνεμο και π.χ. 333 στροφές ... θα πάρεις 30 βόλτ και 1,5 αμπέρ = Αλλά ικανοποιείται η "συμφωνία" του ρυθμιστή φόρτισης που θέλει πάνω από 14 βολτ.

Επομένως βλέπουμε ότι το μοτέρ Α στις χαμηλές στροφές (333) ... κάνει "απεργία "
                          Ενώ το μοτέρ Β στις χαμηλές στροφές (333) ... Λειτουργεί κανονικά.

Τι εννοείς Exciter? Κάντο στα Ελληνικά γιατί τα Αγγλικά εδώ μέσα είναι ... caramelized shit ...

----------

makatas (31-01-13)

----------


## makatas

Μια χαρά το εξήγησες. Δηλαδή με λεπτότερο σύρμα θα ανέβουμε στα βολτ για τις ίδιες στροφές, άρα σε χαμηλότερες στροφές θα έχουμε πάνω από 14 για την μπαταρία. Η πτώση των αμπέρ αναμενόμενη. Σε ευχαριστώ η προσέγγιση σου βοήθησε πολύ. Προφανώς απαιτείται αφαίρεση του regulator (αλλά θα διατηρηθεί η DC τάση ή αναγκαζόμαστε και σε αφαίρεση της γέφυρας :Wink: 
Με exciter εννοώ τη διέγερση...νομίζω για να ξεκινήσει να αποδίδει πρέπει να λάβει κάποια τάση το ίδιο το μοτέρ; Πως αντιμετωπίζουμε αυτό το πρόβλημα;
Και είναι εφικτή μια κατακόρυφου άξονα ανεμογεννήτρια βασισμένη σε δυναμό;

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Και είναι εφικτή μια κατακόρυφου άξονα ανεμογεννήτρια βασισμένη σε δυναμό;



Αν και σε κάποια φόρουμ υποστηρίζουν ότι είναι ακατάλληλα τα δυναμό αυτοκινήτου ακόμη και για οριζοντίου άξονα λόγω ταχύτητας κτλ 
η άποψη μου είναι ναι μεν έχουν κάποιο δίκιο ... αλλά δεν είναι "διαβασμένοι" όσον αφορά στις καθέτου άξονα ότι και με χαμηλότερες ταχύτητες ανέμου μπορείς να πάρεις ενέργεια με το κατάλληλα τροποποιημένο και "ζυγισμένο" μοτέρ ασχέτους μεγέθους και αν είναι αυτό είτε μεγάλο είτε μικρό.
π.χ. παρακάτω έχουμε ένα (μεγάλο μοτέρ) που αποδίδει σχετικά καλά . 

Ενώ αν στην ίδια κατασκευή που φαίνεται παρακάτω βάλεις το δυναμό δεν θα πάρεις τίποτα. Εκτός και εντοπίσεις πόσο ψιλό σύρμα θα πρέπει να βάλεις στο δυναμό έτσι ώστε με την συγκεκριμένη κάθετη ανεμογεννήτρια και τα συγκεκριμένα πτερύγια που έχει να πάρεις την επιθυμητή τάση που θέλεις ...
αλλά δυστυχώς όταν θα πετύχεις αυτήν την τάση .... θα δεις ότι έχεις "ρίξει " κατά πολύ τα αμπέρ που στην τελική θα σου βγει σχεδόν άχρηστο

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature...tU28z0huA&NR=1

Ενώ αν στο δυναμό σου βάλεις π.χ. τα πτερύγια της Air-X ανεμογεννήτριας θα αποδώσει καλύτερα λόγω ταχύτητας .. και πάει λέγοντας.

Σχετικά με Exciter (διέγερση) , όταν δεν πρόκειται για μόνιμους μαγνήτες στο δυναμό , είχε συζητηθεί σε άλλα θέματα και υπάρχουν κάποιοι που γνωρίζουν , νομίζω ήταν στο θέμα (Αυτονομία οικίας? ) ... κάπου κατά κει

----------


## Magneto

Αυτο ειναι δυναμο ανεμογεννητριας απο επαγγελματιες.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U6WTd3qWORU

υπαρχουν και ιδιοκατασκευες για αυτους που θελουν να φτιαξουν κατι "μικρο"
Στα βιντεο media library θα δειτε πως μετατρεπει καποιος ενα μοτερ ανεμιστηρα σε γεννητρια μεσα σε λιγα λεπτα...

Το ταιριασμα της γεννητριας με την ελικα ειναι σημαντικο και καθοριζει τον βαθμο αποδοσης.
Ετσι για να αποδωσει η γεννητρια στο βιντεο 3KW  τι ελικα θελει;

----------


## makatas

Καλησπέρα, μήπως ξέρετε να μου πείτε πόσο περίπου θα κόστιζε μια επαναπεριέλιξη (για τάση σε χαμηλότερες στροφές) σε ειδικό μάστορα;

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Καλησπέρα, μήπως ξέρετε να μου πείτε πόσο περίπου θα κόστιζε μια επαναπεριέλιξη (για τάση σε χαμηλότερες στροφές) σε ειδικό μάστορα;



Για τι είδους μοτέρ δεν είπες .... π.χ. το παρακάτω στο φτιάχνει και με 2 ευρώ
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=535A_BmkcJg

Και μην ξεχνάμε από όσα διάβασα , δεν υπάρχουν ειδικοί για την κατασκευή τέτοιου μοτέρ και αν θυμάμαι καλά δεν υπάρχουν τύποι υπολογισμών σε τέτοιες κατασκευές και ότι δημιουργείται ..... γίνεται κατόπιν πρακτικών δοκιμών. Αλλά και σε συνδυασμό με άλλες παραμέτρους.

Άλλο παράδειγμα ....
εμείς στα δυναμό αυτοκινήτου π.χ. προσπαθούμε να αλλάξουμε το σύρμα που είναι 1,20 διάμετρο .... σε 0.50 κτλ 
Όμως η εταιρία Air-X κατάφερε να κάνει το ίδιο δυναμό με σύρμα 1.20 να παράγει ικανοποιητικά . Πως? ... απλά με καλά αεροδυναμικά πολύστροφα πτερύγια και μείωση του πάχους του στάτη της περιέλιξης στο τριπλάσιο (λιγότερο) από του αυτοκινήτου.
Πολύ σωστά απαντήθηκε και στο μήνυμα #32.

----------


## makatas

Για δυναμό αναφέρομαι...στοιχεία περισσότερα δεν ξέρω ακόμα για να ενημερώσω, θα μου έρθει σε καμιά βδομάδα.

----------


## καπιστρι

> Καλησπέρα, μήπως ξέρετε να μου πείτε πόσο περίπου θα κόστιζε μια επαναπεριέλιξη (για τάση σε χαμηλότερες στροφές) σε ειδικό μάστορα;



Ενδεικτικα , ειχα ενα καμμενο μονοφασικο μοτερ 3/4 του ιππου, (550 βατ περιπου), απο το οποιο αφαιρεσα την καμμενη περιεληξη, και τοδοσα στον μαστορα για νεα . Ζητησα τριφασικη , 8 πολικη με συρμα 0,5μμ, και 85 σπειρες ανα πηνειο. Μου πηρε 50 ευρω.

----------


## makatas

ΟΚ σε ευχαριστώ πολύ

----------

